# Meet Jackson!



## DAJsMom

We were just recently approved to foster for HRI, and our first foster guy arrived yesterday. His name is Jackson and he's two years old. He was surrendered by a family that felt they couldn't give him all that he needed. He's doing great so far. He loves everyone--all the kids too, loves to be inside or out, slept all night in a crate in spite of not being crate trained at all, and hasn't yet had any accidents in the house (he is wearing a belly band-he definitely marks outside and I'm not ready to trust him yet). He's very active and the RLH level in my house has markedly increased since he arrived. It's raining today so it's all in my family room and kitchen! He doesn't mind the rain at all, by the way! He goes to the vet tomorrow for a checkup. Sorry there's only one photo. He doesn't sit still very much, and both my camera batteries and my cell phone battery are all dead at once!! Everything is charging now. This photo was taken in the car on the way home with him.


----------



## mintchip

Awwww! He's adorable. Looking forward to more photos


----------



## Lina

Joelle, how wonderful that you're fostering now! Jackson looks like a sweetheart. Looking forward to more pics of him!


----------



## Maxmom

Joelle!

Welcome to the gratifying world of fostering! Jackson looks wonderful! What a happy face.


----------



## casperkeep

Welcome to Fostering you will love it is soooo rewarding to be able to love these little furrballs. He looks like a cutie pie!!!
Hugs


----------



## Posh's Mom

Joelle that's fabulous. How nice for Mr. Jackson!


----------



## Leslie

Welcome Jackson! 

Joelle~ You and the other Forum members who foster are absolute angels! :angel:


----------



## Scooter's Family

So sweet of you to foster Jackson, he's very cute.


----------



## Sissygirl

Jackson looks like a very happy boy!


----------



## Eva

Awww, Jacksons a cutie pie!
Welcome to the world of fostering


----------



## DAJsMom

a few more Jackson photos. The rain has stopped for now and the camera batteries are charged.


----------



## pjewel

He's adorable. The more I see all you wonderful people fostering, the more I think I should be doing it too. I can't wait till your batteries are charged and I can see more photos of that sweet boy.


----------



## pjewel

Oops! Our posts crossed. Love the photos. He looks like he has the weight of the world on his shoulders. That look in his eyes. I'm sure he'll be a totally different boy very soon in your care.


----------



## Missy

Awww, welcome Jackson. you are in good hands and paws with Joelle, Dusty and Indy...can't wait to hear more of your adventures.


----------



## Laurief

Joelle, I am so glad I am on the forum - so I get to see pics :wink:

He is absolutely adorable!! He is twins with Logan's littermate Clarke - who my friend owns!! I am glad to hear he is doing well with the other dogs!
You will love fostering!! It is hard to give them up - be such a blessing to be a part of it!!! Have fun!! 
Laurie


----------



## Julie

Oh be still my heart!:faint: Jackson is as cute as they come! He is a sweetie! I love his serious look....:eyebrows:

Joelle--that is wonderful that you are fostering--I'm so happy that many of our own forum members are doing this. I haven't really thought too much about it myself----but I do think I need to make some more belly bands!ound:


----------



## Brady's mom

Joelle,
It is so wonderful that you are able to do this for Jackson. He looks like quite a charmer.


----------



## CinnCinn

Action Jackson looks adorable!!!


----------



## gelbergirl

Happy Jackson !
I adore him, hav fun!


----------



## DAJsMom

Cindy, DH is calling him Action Jackson too! The kids are calling him Jack Jack. I'm just trying to keep from calling him Janet!
He is so sweet though. He just loves everyone, loves to play, loves to go outside, just a doll. Still no accidents in the house.
Tonight he ran into his crate willingly to get his dinner! That was a first-entering the crate willingly I mean. He also left the Orijen and ate the Pedigree (I think that's what it is-it was given to me in an unmarked bag). He needs a lesson in culture and a healthy diet. He spit out the sweet potatoes too.


----------



## DAJsMom

Well, here's a Jackson update and some photos. We've decided he needs a pirate name and we're calling him Captain Jackson now.
Jackson is doing wonderfully. I had my first-time-foster-mom crisis 
yesterday morning when he chased Dusty away while he was sitting in my 
lap. Fortunately Dusty's breeder was coming up for the morning to my 
house so the doggie dentist could make a housecall. Ann had me 
straightened out in about five minutes and pronounced Jackson a fine 
boy with a very nice coat who just needs to learn that he's loved. 
We're working hard on that! I did some brushing on him, which also 
went well, and he really does have a nice coat. Ann also told me that 
I am a full-coat snob (she said it much more nicely than that though!) 
and that most people keep their pets in a cut very much like the one 
Jackson has. It's not as bad as I think it is! Jackson met Ann's dogs 
and did just fine with all of them, both the ladies and the gentlemen 
and the puppy. Jackson still does not like the stairs, especially 
going down, but he also does not like to be left downstairs. So much 
so that he will jump right over the ex-pen and head up to help kiss 
the kids good night, whether we want him to or not! Then he expects to 
be carried back downstairs. He is doing fine in his crate, for a guy 
that's never learned how nice crates can be. And he has better house 
manners than one of my other dogs! He hasn't had a single accident in 
the house, and he has demonstrated that he does not need to wear that 
silly belly band. He's being much more polite about treats now that he 
realizes there are always enough to go around. He also loves the 
kids, and loves to play, as you can see from the photos. RLH has been 
rampant--mostly inside the house, with lots of barking on the part of 
Jackson's foster sisters. Jackson himself is pretty quiet. He only 
barks when he feels he's been left in the crate too long! He's 
learning that barking is not a good way to get out, however. Sitting 
quietly works much better.
He does need more grooming, which may be a challenge. I don't think 
he's had too many good experiences with that lately, so we're taking 
it slow and giving lots of treats.
Did I mention Jackson sits and begs when he wants treats?[/SIZE][/SIZE]


----------



## DAJsMom

More Photos of Jackson


----------



## Lina

Joelle, he is just adorable! So glad that things are going well. Thanks for the Captain Jackson (love the Captain, btw!) update.


----------



## Mraymo

I'm glad to hear Captain Jackson is doing well. He's a cutie.


----------



## pjewel

Aw, those pictures are adorable. I'm so glad he's doing well and having fun with your family, fur and otherwise. What a great experience for everyone!


----------



## marb42

Congrats on your new foster baby! Thank goodness for all of you who foster these little guys. Captain Jackson is adorable, and so are you other two furbabies and kids!
Gina


----------



## ama0722

Joelle- you captured his personality in photos wonderfully  I think I have trouble imagining the dog in coat (my preference as well) but most do keep their havs in puppy cuts. I hope you can find him a wonderful forever family and it looks like it wouldn't be horrible if you failed fostering 101 

Amanda


----------



## kelrobin

Joelle . . . another Jackson!! I love it (and him . . . he is adorable.) Love the "Captain" and we have friends who also call ours "Action Jackson." What a wonderful environment for him to regain love and some discipline. You are a saint to help him. Wish our Jackson could meet yours :kiss:


----------



## HavaneseSoon

His face coloring is so manly! Just nice features, he is a cutie pie!


----------



## MaddiesMom

I hope Jackson finds the perfect home that he so deserves. Bless you for fostering the cute little guy.


----------



## Lunastar

Oh my he is just adorable! How will you ever part with him? How long did it take to get approved by HRI? Jackson sure is a sweetie.


----------



## Posh's Mom

looks like you are doing such a wonderful job joelle.

i've never even asked the dh if we could foster...hmmmm....i wonder...i guess i shouldn't assume.


----------



## Eva

Posh's Mom said:


> i've never even asked the dh if we could foster...hmmmm....i wonder...i guess i shouldn't assume.


You should talk to him! 
Fostering is a great way to see if you're ready to add another dog to the family without a long term commitment and you get to help a dog...so it's a win/win for everyone


----------



## DAJsMom

Luna,
We started the application process back in October, I believe. I think the holidays did slow things down, but HRI is very thorough also. They checked all our references and we spoke on the phone several times as well. We had the home visit in late January. I think Jackson came into rescue in our state the first week in February. I was not expecting to get a foster so soon, but it's working out fine! 

In our case, we don't want to add another dog permanently. Two is enough, long term, and all that our relatives will welcome when we travel! Our daughter was very enthusiastic about fostering, and we had considered it even before she asked. For us, it's like having friends over, or having grandchildren, maybe. We enjoy them, and contribute to their lives, and then send them on to a great home! 
It's been fun so far, and I am learning lots about dogs! Just when I thought I knew it all too!


----------



## Sheri

Joelle,
How are the "fights" taking place now? Are you sure they are just wrestling, and not really fighting?


----------



## DAJsMom

Sheri,
We've had lots of discussion with rescue people about the rough play or fights or whatever it is! We're not sure if it's a power struggle, or just too-intense play or what. It seems to start as play. The advice I was given though, is if they can't play, or work out their troubles nicely, then they have to leave each other alone. Sounds like what I do with my kids! At this point we aren't allowing any rowdy play at all. It just gets too crazy and too close to fighting for me. They haven't hurt each other and I don't think they really intend to. Jackson and Dusty are both pretty intense though, and I would feel bad if things got out of hand. They are totally fine with each other until the RLH starts, so we are just putting a stop to it at that point by sending them outside or distracting them and it's going fine. Jackson and Indie have been fine, but Indie seems to be one of those dogs that just wants everyone to get along! She's always been fine with Dusty too.

Jackson is doing great at everything. He's doing better and better in the crate, he's getting used to grooming and being handled more, he's overcome his fear of the stairs, he's learning to sit to go in or out of doors. We took all three dogs on a walk yesterday and he does pull on the leash, but he's not out of control. I think he just needs more work at it. He LOVES to go anywhere with us. I even took him to pick up the kids from school and he liked that too.


----------



## Lunastar

Joelle, Sounds like you have good handle on this. I've seriously been considering fostering. I'm not sure I'll be able to part with any foster though. I still have to get my girls fixed first. No little havs here. LOL Thanks for all the information.


----------



## Sheri

Joelle,
Glad to read you seem to have a handle on things, and that it's going okay for Dusty now, too. That has to be a lot better for you. Gold stars to you who do this!


----------



## DAJsMom

Hello!
I had something all typed and I hit the wrong button and now it's gone! So here I go again:
Jackson is doing fine! We've just been soooo busy. My daughter had a birthday party friday and Jackson did great with 12 preteens running around. He also got his nails trimmed with dremel and did fine with that too. A friend came and helped me, but he didn't really need two people. Jackson has been to pick up the kids at school and on walks with no problems. He's doing better and better with crate training. He now runs in and sits for meals and treats. He goes right in and goes to sleep at bedtime too. When I opened the crate after his breakfast he didn't even come out right away. He's barking less and less when we leave and come home. That's really the only time he barks. He's a pretty quiet guy most of the time. 
Jackson and Dusty are getting along better as well. We haven't had any more rough play incidents between the two of them since I talked to one of the HRI experts and got some advice on how to handle things with the two of them. He's really just a very nice boy and just needs to know the limits. My DH has been calling him Buster/Buster Brown. He's gonna make somebody a nice pet.


----------



## Missy

Oh Joelle! what a great job you are doing with Jackson. he sounds like he will make someone a perfect pet!!!


----------



## DAJsMom

Two weeks ago Jackson came to our house, and neither of us was sure what we were getting into. Here's some of what we've learned:

Jackson has learned:
-That a crate is no big deal. There's always--always a treat when you go in, meals happen there, it's a fine place to sleep, and the people always do let you out. He's still learning that it's not cool to bark to get out. It doesn't work. It works much better to sit quietly and "wait"
-That Orijen is even yummier than Pedigree, and all good treats come from the fridge. And very importantly, there is always enough for all the dogs! Chasing your foster sisters away doesn't get you any more.
-That coming in from outside requires sitting and waiting, not body slamming the door.
-That other dogs like to play, but not rough! Fun can be had if we maintain our gentleman status and don't revert to rowdy boy.
-That laps are good, and are like treats-there are enough to go around.
-That brushing and nail trimming is fine, and often involves lots of treats.
-That kids are fun--the nice ones anyway! And all the kids here are nice. Even the boy.
-That you shouldn't try and jump onto the couch in the exact same spot some human is trying to sit.
-That an ex-pen spread across a doorway is not too hard to circumvent, but there's no point unless your human left you downstairs and went upstairs. As long as your human is with you, you are in the right place.

We have learned:
-Jackson is a nice sweet boy that just needs love and structure--he does best with some rules for behavior--kind of like our son!!
-Jackson only gets grouchy when he's afraid something bad will happen-like when we try and brush a knot out of his tail. When nothing bad happens, he's fine. Treats make most things okay.
-Jackson needs his exercise. His range while jogging is about 3/4 mile. Walks can be much longer.
-Jackson loves to go--on walks, in the car, to school, to the backyard, to wherever there is food. He loves to be left behind much less!
-Jackson likes squeaky toys and the giggling eggplant toy.
-Jackson is very good at RLH. When Indie grabs his tail, he spins around and ends up behind her without ever slowing down.
-Jackson's favorite place to sleep during the day is the couch
-Jackson is pretty reliable in the house, but does need to learn how to ask to go outside. We need to teach him to ring that bell.
-Jackson has a nice silky coat that is easy to brush where it is longer, and nice and soft all over. And that his haircut is really kind of crazy. We think he'd look really nice in a fuller coat, but the shorter length is making grooming pleasant for all of us for now.
-Jackson does get along with other dogs-he just needs limits to make sure things don't get too rowdy.
-Jackson does not seem to be shy at all
-Jackson is not inclined to bark, except when he forgets that it doesn't get him let out of his crate!
-Jackson is smart, like most havanese! It took just a very few minutes to teach him that "sit" means sit, not beg. The begging is kind of cute though. He is picking up on "wait" as well.
-And we've learned that fostering is challenging, but fun!


----------



## DAJsMom

Another happy thing happened today. I had just gotten home and walked over to let Dusty and Indie out of the ex-pen and Jackson out of the crate. Dusty and Indie settled down first and so I let them out. I was standing waiting for Jackson to settle down enough that I could open the door without giving him the wrong idea. Dusty looked at me and barked at me to hurry up and let him out! I guess she's decided he's okay!


----------



## Posh's Mom

joelle what a lovely post and great pictures of jackson. he is very fortunate to have you and the girls (and your humans)!


----------



## Eva

It's awesome to see pictures of Jackson looking soooo happy!
You've made such a huge difference in his life..hugs to you 
I love the last picture of him flying through the air...he's a happy boy!


----------



## JASHavanese

What a thread to read! You make me smile and bring me to tears. It sounds like he was a loved pet and it sounds like he's getting discipline and love now. 
You're doing a great job and the pictures are really neat.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Jackson is so pretty. Beautiful coloring. Any YOU are doing a great job!


----------



## Scooter's Family

All of you that foster are so wonderful! Jackson looks so happy, what a lucky guy to have found his way to your house even if it is just for a little while.


----------



## marb42

I loved your post about what Jackson learned and what you learned! He's a very handsome little guy and you're doing a great job with him! 
Gina


----------



## DAJsMom

*Jackson's bath*

Well, we finally got around to giving Jackson a bath today. A friend came over to help me (one that used to work for a groomer!) since I wasn't sure how he'd react. She brought a muzzle with her just in case. Well, we totally did not need the muzzle. All we needed were treats, and he was better behaved than my two usually are! He didn't give us any trouble at all. Not even one tiny growl. Now he's clean and dry and smells good. We trimmed him just a tiny bit so his ears and eyebrows are both the same length, and trimmed off a few stray hairs. I don't have the scissors or the skill to do much more, but doesn't he look handsome?

In other news, he wandered into his crate today on his own. He also went and found a toy and stashed it in his crate, but Indie came along later and took it out! He's just getting to be a better and better boy!


----------



## Sheri

Yeah, good for you, Jackson!! You are handsome, good, and becoming relaxed like a regular Hav! 

Joelle, I loved the post about what he and you have learned thus far. You guys are great to be fostering this little boy!

:clap2:


----------



## Lina

Joelle, that's great news! I'm glad that Jackson is doing so much better thanks to you and your family! You are wonderful.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Joelle, I love this thread. You're doing such a wonderful job with Jackson. You can be very proud of the little guy you send off to a furever home.


----------



## ama0722

Joelle- You are doing so well with him and I bet it is going to be hard to find him a perfect family (unless he already found one!!!) but I bet many are waiting with that sweet face


----------



## Laurief

Jackson is so adorable!! Joelle, I think there are a lot of people who are pining over this boy


----------



## Lunastar

You have both learned so much. Jackson is going to make someone a great companion thanks to your hard work and love.


----------



## JASHavanese

Ohhhh look at his little face on his toy. What a great shot!!!!


----------



## Amy R.

What an absolute sweetie Jackson is, and he has surely landed in a wonderful loving home.


----------



## kelrobin

Joelle, thanks for all the news and cute photos of Jackson and what he (and you) have learned about him. What a great foster mom you are!! 

May I send my Jackson to you to learn how to like a crate???


----------



## marjrc

Joelle, I think Jackson is in the most perfect home for him! You and your family are doing an amazing job at socializing him and teaching him that living with a loving family is the best thing in the world. I am thoroughly enjoying your stories, but those pictures........ I just LOVE the pictures of your little foster boy, Jackson. :whoo:

Thank you for helping this darling little boy!


----------



## DAJsMom

[email protected] said:


> May I send my Jackson to you to learn how to like a crate???


LOL! Jackson is the first dog I've successfully crate trained! Dusty and Indie were already trained when I got them, and we failed miserably with our lab several years ago!

What worked?
Treats! Lots and Lots and Lots of treats! And meals too. All the meals in the crate! And just being determined to make it work. I don't trust him (or Indie) loose in the house when we aren't home, so this is the way it has to be. Same with night time, but he has been fine at night in the crate since day one.
I can't say Jackson likes to be left home in the crate when we are gone, but he can escape the ex-pen with no trouble, so the crate it is. He actually got out of the crate yesterday, but my DD had put him in. She may not have latched it properly. I'm clipping it shut with a leash now just in case.


----------



## DAJsMom

Hello,
Jackson just continues to do really well! 
He is learning to actually enjoy being brushed, he's playing great with Indie and even Dusty, and he's really starting to relax and seem happy!


----------



## Sheri

Are those your kids? Their photos with Jackson are so sweet! Your daughter has beautiful hair.


----------



## DAJsMom

They are my kids. Thanks! My daughter is the one that pushed us to foster. We had talked about it before, but one day she asked if we could apply to foster with HRI. I told her to ask her dad, knowing that he would be tougher to convince. She typed him a two-page letter asking if we could foster and giving him all the reasons it was a good idea and how she would help. Of course, he said yes! We made her ask our friends if they would be references, so she sent out an email (using our account since she doesn't have her own) and told all our best friends that we were going to be a foster family (she didn't mention dogs!) and would they be our references. She did not sign her name, but it contained several misspellings and grammatical errors. The responses we got back were pretty funny! Once they understood what we were asking they said yes, and the application process was started.

We were laughing yesterday with the kids that when they are grown up, our son will have a dog like Jackson, our oldest daughter will have one like Indie (laid back, wanting nothing but love, and enjoying just sitting by you). Our middle daughter, from the above story, could never have just one! She'll take one of each.


----------



## Miss Paige

Joelle:

Your middle daughter will make a wonderful foster mom on her own once she is older. You and the others who foster are truly angels. I am so enjoying reading about how great Jackson is doing in your home-getting all the love and attention he so needs.

Hugs to your whole family for making fostering a truly family affair.
Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Lunastar

How wonderful for your daughter to be so invovled. I'm so glad Jackson is coming along. Your daughter is a very specail girl.


----------



## marjrc

Joelle, your daughter is a very bright girl! How old is she? She is obviously smart and determined. Great job, Mom. 

Love the latest pics of Jackson, esp. that last one with your son. They look like they are best buddies.


----------



## mikeb

Cute little guy. Nice of you to take him in.


----------



## michi715

Great pics!


----------



## Sandee

*Meet Jackson*

Jackson looks like such a sweatheart. So happy seeing some new pictures and knowing he is doing well. Kudos to you and your family
Sandee/Mark and the kids Bella, Tucker & Lukie


----------



## DAJsMom

I didn't realize how long it had been since I had updated about Jackson! The kids were on spring break last week and we took a trip to San Diego. Dusty and Indie came along, but Jackson stayed with another HRI volunteer here in Arizona. She has four other dogs, so he had a ball playing with them while we were gone. I heard he was the fastest dog of the bunch! She said she would send me some photos of Jackson lounging by their pool, and if she does I will post them. Jackson made me feel good by being happy to see us when we came to pick him up! Dusty and Indie were glad to see him too, and they are all getting along great. My worries at the beginning were not really worries at all!
Today Jackson got a bath, nail clipping and paw trim. He was a good boy for all of it and let me take some photos. The lounging on the couch shot was a couple of days ago before the bath. He still could use a good haircut, but I'm leaving things alone for now. It looks like he may have a new home soon, and I'd like to leave enough hair for a real groomer (as opposed to me!) to work with. He really does have a great, silky coat. It just keeps getting nicer with high quality food and regular brushing!


----------



## Sheri

Joelle, He's looking so good! You are doing a great job for him.


----------



## kelrobin

Joelle, Jackson looks so good . . .you have done a great job . . . thanks for the updates and photos. I assume the new potential owner understands they will have to join the forum and continue letting us see him


----------



## DAJsMom

Nothing has been settled as to the potential owner, but I hope whoever it is will join the forum!


----------



## pjewel

Joelle, he's such a cutie pie and looks like a happy little hav now. What a gift for his life. I hope he winds up with a great and loving new family. Do you have any say in who gets him?


----------



## ama0722

He is adorable. I think he is just the in between short and long and maybe his forever family will decide what is easier for them and him. Your daughter is a girl after my own heart- what a sweet girl


----------



## lcy_pt

How on earth did I miss this thread! Thanks so much Joelle for posting such regular updates....so nice to see how Jackson has progressed. 

I'm sure it will be hard for you to let him move on.....what a wonderful job your entire family has done. Major, major hugs :grouphug:


----------



## Lunastar

Oh he is really coming along. He looks great.


----------



## marb42

Your kids are adorable, and how sweet and mature of your daughter to come up with that letter to convince your DH to foster. Jackson just melts my heart!
Gina


----------



## DAJsMom

*Jackson has a new family*

Jackson went to his forever home today. My daughter was sad yesterday when she heard his new home had been approved. She hid all the phones so I could not call and tell them! After divulging the location of the phones, she gave Jackson a big hug and asked if she could bake cookies, which we served today at Jackson's goodbye party. She also made a slide show of Jackson's time here, and is planning to keep photos in her room of Jackson and any future havanese fosters who come through. She is happy to have Dusty and Indie to shower with attention now that Jackson has gone home!

Jackson's new mom and dad came to pick up Jackson today. They brought their other havanese, Grady. Jackson and Grady had met when we did the home visit earlier this week. They really hit it off and are well on their way to being best buddies. They should be sporting matching haircuts by the end of next week, and they both love to run! Jackson's new family has a travel trailer and they head out across the country every summer. We can't wait to see pictures of Jackson and Grady at all of the places they visit. These people are a great match for Jackson. They love him already and are confident and prepared to give him the love, attention, and structure that he needs to be all that a happy havanese can be. He just belongs with this family. We are going to miss the little guy, but it was great to send him off into such a wonderful home.


----------



## TobyBaby

Oh my goodness what a sweet and wonderful story. That last picture makes me tear up a little. What a wonderful family you have there. That's because you're obviously a great mom.


----------



## Lunastar

Oh my goodness. Such a hard thing to do, letting go. Sounds like Jackson is going to a great home. I hope they will keep you updated with pictures.


----------



## marjrc

Joelle, Jackson looks like quite the charmer so I'm not surprised he's already found a new home. How sad for your daughter though. 

The pics are great. Thank you for sharing them and for the update! You did a great job. :whoo:


----------



## Missy

awww. what a happy ending. your daughter is so sweet to turn her sadness into baking cookies for Jacksons fairwell.


----------



## mimismom

Cookies look yummie.. Thanks for sharing the story of an emotional farewell. I hope the new family promised to keep you updated and to join the forum...


----------



## Brady's mom

What a great story with a bitter sweet ending! Your daughter sounds like a gem!!


----------



## kelrobin

What a wonderful lesson you are teaching your daughter . . . she seems to have the same kind heart you have


----------



## Sheri

I'm bawling! Your daughter is a sweetheart. You've all done a wonderful thing for Jackson, the traveler!


----------



## marb42

The picture of your daughter hugging him is breaking my heart! You are so strong to do this and let go of him so you can help all the new fosters! I'm so happy Jackson will have such a wonderful family and hav to play with....a very perfect ending.
Gina


----------



## Sandee

The picture of your daughter made me cry ! I know how attached you can get. Seems like it all happened so fast. What a wonderful happy ending and can't wait to see pictures of Jackson traveling the countryside.
Sandee, Mark
Bella, Tucker and Cool Hand Luke (they better post some more pictures of me soon!)


----------



## Lina

Joelle, what a wonderful and happy ending for sweet Jackson! Your daughter is so sweet and I'm sure you will be the perfect family for your next foster. I so admire what you do!


----------



## lcy_pt

Joelle....the pictures are perfect! Of course now, I'm sitting here tearing up....best wishes in your new home Jack!!


----------



## DAJsMom

I just got an update from Jackson's new family. He's doing great, of course! They said he moped for a day and then perked up. He's been to the groomers for a decent haircut (they said they'll send photos soon) and he's enjoying lots of walks as well.
We miss him, but we're enjoying the peace and quiet! Dusty and Indie are reclaiming all their favorite toys (we sent one favorite home with Jackson so I need to go buy another) and they are also enjoying more attention from us! My daughter is doing fine. She misses Jackson, but is already planning for the next time we may be needed to foster.


----------



## Lunastar

Aw So nice to hear that your daughter is ready to go again. I hope they send pictures of Jackons soon.


----------



## marjrc

Joelle, I spotted your article for the Our Havanese magazine! I just got mine on Tues. and recognized Jackson and your daughter. I still haven't read anything in the mag yet, just too busy for now, but love the pic of your girl and her foster.


----------



## DAJsMom

Jackson's new owners have sent some photos. His haircut is just about the shortest I've ever seen on a hav, but it does match his new hav brother's! Jackson is doing great in his new home and it's very good. He's a lucky guy!

Hope you enjoy the article, Marj! I don't have a current subscription so I haven't seen it in it's final form. I need to ask about that! Maybe I should renew my subscription! I think my daughter would like to see it.


----------



## marjrc

Well, it's a great reason to renew, Joelle! :biggrin1: I'm sure your daughter will get a kick out of seeing it in print.


----------

